# الزوجة بحاجة إلى كلمة غزل!!!!!!



## ramyghobrial (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*




*


*كثير من رجال اليوم تيبست عواطفهم كأوراق الخريف الصفراء،*
*بل تجمدت كجليد القطبين. فمع طول الحياة الزوجية يخيم الملل على العلاقة بين الزوجين فتضعف حتى تكون بحاجة ماسة إلى حقنة منشطة تعيد إليها حيويتها ومرحها.*

*مَنْ زعم أن الحياة الزوجية تأسيس بيت وإنجاب الأولاد فقط!! إذن أين المشاعر الرومانسية، أم أنها وجدت للأفلام والمسلسلات فحسب؟*
*أنا لا أريد فيلماً تقدمه لي أيها الزوج الكريم ولا أن تقوم بدور الأمير على فرس الأحلام، لكن بعضاً من الملاطفات تغدقها على الزوجة لن تفقدك رجولتك ولن تخسرك شيئاً إنما ستزيد الحب والمودة بينكما وتكلل حياتك بالتجديد الممتع، *

*والأهم أنك ستدخل السرور والرضى إلى قلب إنسان ضعيف جبل على توقد العاطفة وشدة التأثر، *

*المرأة مرهفة الحس، تطلب الحنان والاهتمام دوماً، لأنها تجد لذلك مكاناً خاوياً في نفسها، وتجد نفسها من غير قصد قليلة الصبر، كليلة الروح فماذا تعاني أنت أيها الزوج يا قوي العزيمة والبأس؟*

*ماذا يضرك لو قدمت لها بين الحين والآخر، وردة فيحاء تضم كل عطور الوفاء والتقدير، تغرزها بين شعراتها وتعزز جبينها بقبلة تؤكد أنك محب لها، أو ربما هدية صغيرة مهما كانت رخيصة الثمن، تهبها إياها فتُعلي بذلك رصيدك في بنك حبها!*

*لاتبخل بشيء مهما رأيته صغيراً لأننا نشعر على غراركم، ونتمنى أن لو تفهمون مابداخلنا من عواطف عطشى إلى التعبير والتبادل،*
*فكلمة غزل واحدة قد تكفينا يوماً كاملاً لأنها تحول مجرى أحاسيسنا فتقلبها من حزن لفرح.*

*نعم هذا سر معاناتنا نحن كتلة من مشاعر وأنتم كتلة من الرجولة والصلابة وببعض الجهد منا ومنكم ربما نكسر الحواجز ونتفق في معظم الأحوال.*​


----------



## ميرنا (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*يا سيدى يا سيدى على الكلام الكبير*

*لا موضوع جميل يا رامى *

*بس فتره الخطوبه بيخلصو المشاعر كلها*

*والجواز بيكونو فاضين بقا وكل خناق علشان محدش فيهم فاضى *

*بس يعم مالها القعده فى البيت*


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا;79790 قال:
			
		

> *يا سيدى يا سيدى على الكلام الكبير*
> 
> *لا موضوع جميل يا رامى *
> 
> ...


 
*طبعا يابنتي كلامنا كبير امال اية احنا بنلعب هنا *
*وبعدين المشاعر مش بتخلص ياستاذة :t7: المشاعر دي حاجة مفتوحه كدة الى مالا نهاية*

*وبعدين هاقولك مالها القعدة في البيت *
*لوحدك *
*اية رايك في كلمة لوحدك دي رخمة صح *
*ومفيش حد تستنية لما يجي من الشغل olling:  وتشوفية جايبلك اية النهارد ويمكن جايبلك هدية ولا حاجة*
*ولا حد..............*
*ولاحد ................*
*كفاية بقة *
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا مش لوحدى مش فى بشر عايشين معايه*

*وبعد كده المشاعر بتخلص *

*اقولك الاسطوانه بتاعت كل بيت*

*يصحو الساعه 7 ينزلو الشغل لو هيه بتشتغل ترجع تحضر الاكل*
*لو مش بتشتغل تصحى بدرى تفطر العيال وتنزلهم وتروح تصحيه يروح الشغل وتفطره وتوضب الشقه *
*هوه يجى عاوز اتغده وانام يتغده وينام يصحى ييخرج يا فى مباره يقعد *

*وهيه تصحى تشوف العيال ولا تشوف المطبخ اللى عاوز يتوضب *
*وبعدين يرجع لو فى خناقه يتخانقو لو مفيش يتخمدوه*

*دى باختصار حياه اى بيت مصرى*

*دول لو متجوزين من بدرى *
*لسه متجوزين بقا طبعا ملاكى وحبى والاشتغلات دى وانتى حياتى وهنعيش غير الناس وحياتنا مختلفه لحد ميعدى اول شهر ده لو عدى اساسا وكل سنه وانتم طيبين تشتغل الخناقات والحياه العاديه *

*قولى بقا فين وقت المشاعر*
*انا دايما بلاحظ لم بيتجوزو ولا كان فى قصه حب طويله ولا حاجه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*



يصحو الساعه 7 ينزلو الشغل لو هيه بتشتغل ترجع تحضر الاكل
لو مش بتشتغل تصحى بدرى تفطر العيال وتنزلهم وتروح تصحيه يروح الشغل وتفطره وتوضب الشقه 
هوه يجى عاوز اتغده وانام يتغده وينام يصحى ييخرج يا فى مباره يقعد 

وهيه تصحى تشوف العيال ولا تشوف المطبخ اللى عاوز يتوضب 
وبعدين يرجع لو فى خناقه يتخانقو لو مفيش يتخمدوه

دى باختصار حياه اى بيت مصرى

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
صدقيني مش كلة كدة فية ناس بيدنهم عايشين كانهم شهر عسل 
بس اللي يوزن واللي توزن *

*



دول لو متجوزين من بدرى 
لسه متجوزين بقا طبعا ملاكى وحبى والاشتغلات دى وانتى حياتى وهنعيش غير الناس وحياتنا مختلفه

أنقر للتوسيع...

نسيتي حاجة انة  يقولها هات ايديك تحضن ايدي شوفي حبك جوا وريدي قربت اقول ياسيدي راح اموت في هواك :wub:  ههههههههههههههه 
* 
*



 لحد ميعدى اول شهر ده لو عدى اساسا وكل سنه وانتم طيبين تشتغل الخناقات والحياه العاديه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*بعد مايعدي اول شهر يقولها ابعدي ايدك عن جيبي شوفي خلاص خربتي بيتي *

* بس برضة اتلاقية بيهزر ياشيخة *

*



قولى بقا فين وقت المشاعر
انا دايما بلاحظ لم بيتجوزو ولا كان فى قصه حب طويله ولا حاجه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
موجودة والله بس مانحطش في دماغنا الكلام الوحش بتاع انةاكيد بعد اول شهر كلة شيء هاينتهي *


----------



## ميرنا (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا مش بحطه انا بشوفه *

*يبنى صدقنى مش بيلحق يخلص كمان اول شهر *

*قصه حب 3 سنين وفى الاخر قبل ميخلص الشهر خناقات مش حاجه تطمن بزمه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *انا مش بحطه انا بشوفه *
> 
> *يبنى صدقنى مش بيلحق يخلص كمان اول شهر *
> 
> *قصه حب 3 سنين وفى الاخر قبل ميخلص الشهر خناقات مش حاجه تطمن بزمه*


 

*تجربة ياميرنا *
*وانا ياما شوفت تجارب زي الزفت وقصص حب *
*بس مش لازم نحطها اساسيات ان دة اكيد هايحصل*
*خلينا متفائلين *
*ونعيش اوقاتنا صح*
*ونفكر بطريقة تتفادي المشاكل *


----------



## ميرنا (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*عندك حق *


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *عندك حق *


 

*الحمدلله ياميرنا*

*خلي دايما كلمة السر دي معاكي كلمة واحدة استعمليها في اي مكان مش لازم في عش الزوجية بس*
*كلمة السر هي* 
*الحب*


----------



## artamisss (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *الحمدلله ياميرنا*
> 
> *خلي دايما كلمة السر دي معاكي كلمة واحدة استعمليها في اي مكان مش لازم في عش الزوجية بس*
> *كلمة السر هي*
> *الحب*



  بكل الحب هانتكلم عن الحب  وبكل الحب هاناقش كل قضايا الحب  لمده ساعتين  فى انا  والمنتدى وهواك    مع رامى غبريال  كل حد وتلات عند منتصف الليل 


:yahoo:


----------



## ميرنا (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*تم غلق القناه لعطل فى حدوث خطاء ما سنعود بعد قليل*

*بت يا دودو عندى فكره خطيره هتكسر الدنيا بس عاوزه اتنين يكونو جراء جدااااا*

*بصى شاب وبنت يفتحو موضوع هما الاتنين بس هوا يسائل وهيه ترد وهيه تسائل وهوه يرد *

*بزمه مش افكارى نار*
*وانتى ورامى تنفعو للمشوار ده*


----------



## artamisss (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا;79808 قال:
			
		

> *لا مش لوحدى مش فى بشر عايشين معايه*
> 
> *وبعد كده المشاعر بتخلص *
> 
> ...




 بصى يا  ميرنا  مشكله شعبنا  انه كتووووووم للمشاعر  وبيحسها غلط لما بتخرج  علشان كده كل كتاب السينما وااالمسلسلات  بيخرجوا  خيالهم اللى نفسهم يلاقوة فى الواقع  على الشاشه 

 وبعدين  هم الحياه لما بيضغط على نفس الحب  كانك بتضغطى على بالونه ماليانه  ميه  لحد ماتفرقع وتخلص الميه اللى جواها   
بصى يا ميرنا خناقات ومشاكل الحياه موجوده مينفعش حياه ورديه كامله  بس تحت سقف المشاكل  لازم يكون في  كلمه بحبك   ربنا يخليكى  ليا يا حبيبتى   ربنا يحميك ليا يا حبيبى   بلاش  كلام  خليها حركات  بسيطه تجدد الدنيا الكئيبه  بحاله ا لجنه خاصه باسرتك انتى بس انتى وهو  بببببسسسسسس
 واللى يفكر مايغلبش


----------



## ميرنا (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا نفسى فى حاجه واحده اتفرج عليكم وانتو متجوزين ولما نشوف الكلام ده هيحصل ولا لاء*

*وطبعا هزلكم بلعزوبيه*


----------



## artamisss (18 سبتمبر 2006)

* من جهه هاتتفرجى هاتتفرجى انشاءلله  بس ده  لو دخلنا نت  تانى  وشقتى خلقتنا  اصلا  ههههههههههه

وبعدين ايه الافكار الغريبه دى  عامله بالظبط زى ما تجيبى  قط وفار  وتحبيسهم فى  قفص  ويجروا  ورا بع ضهههههههههههه
 عاوز تشمتى  فينا المنتدى  يا ميرنا  اخص عليكى  ماتعمليها نتى  ومينا هوت  احسن  يمكن تتجنوا بعض ونخلص منكو انتو الاتين*


----------



## ميرنا (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*مش هرد عليكى *

*ده جزات الى يجبلكم افكار*


----------



## artamisss (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههه ماتقدرررررررريش ماترديش  علشان ماهونش عليكى يا قمر *


----------



## ميرنا (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*شايفه كده لا اعملوها بجد دى عاوزه ناس كبيره وليها خبراتها :dntknw:*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*فكره  حلوه يا ميرنا

وتعليقى بقي عن اسامه منير   اه سورى اقصد رامى غبريال

الحب الحقيقي هو اللى بيولد احلى مشاعر فى حياه الانسان وبتخليه يقدر يعيش حياه جميله ملاينه بالحب وبكلامات الحب 

والحب الحقيقي بيعيش يا هريدى بيعملنى نسامح بينسينا امبارح بيعملنا نفكر دايما فى ايامنا اللى جايه             

وشكرا من اذاعه نجوم الاف ام*


----------



## ميرنا (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*كلو موافق على الفكره اعملوها بقا (مفيش غير جيرو ردت قلت كلو :beee:*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا بالمنتدى كله يا بت يا ميرنا انتى مش واخده بالك منى ولا ايه بقي

ربنا يستر ومتطردتشb]*


----------



## ميرنا (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*يباشا بيه طبعا ودى تيجى *

*بس يعملوها الاول *:cry2:


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> بكل الحب هانتكلم عن الحب وبكل الحب هاناقش كل قضايا الحب لمده ساعتين فى انا والمنتدى وهواك مع رامى غبريال كل حد وتلات عند منتصف الليل
> 
> 
> :yahoo:


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ماشي يامصيبة


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *تم غلق القناه لعطل فى حدوث خطاء ما سنعود بعد قليل*
> 
> *بت يا دودو عندى فكره خطيره هتكسر الدنيا بس عاوزه اتنين يكونو جراء جدااااا*
> 
> ...


 
*طيب حددي مسار المناظرة اذا وحددي المكان والزمان *
*وارجو ان تكون في الساعه الثالثة وربع*

*اية ياميرنا احنا هانخش خناقة عادي ماالمنتدى على طول فاتح الحكاية دي *


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *انا نفسى فى حاجه واحده اتفرج عليكم وانتو متجوزين ولما نشوف الكلام ده هيحصل ولا لاء*
> 
> *وطبعا هزلكم بلعزوبيه*


 
*لا تخافي ياميرنا هااتغاظي اكيد *
*وهاتتفرسي كدة من الحب اللي هايشر*


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *فكره حلوه يا ميرنا*
> 
> *وتعليقى بقي عن اسامه منير اه سورى اقصد رامى غبريال*
> 
> ...


 
*اسامة منير ماشي  :spor22: *
*يعني انتي برضة قولتي ان كلمة السر الحب صح*

*قولتش حاجة انا *
*ربنا يخليكي لمصر ياجيرل*


----------



## Coptic Man (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوي يا رامي

فعلا البنات كائنات رقيقة جدا ومحتاجة من الراجل الاهتمام او حتي كلمة 

وهي هتقدرها جامد

يعني نظام هتاخد اضعاف اللي تديهولها بكلمة واحدة ولو بسيطة ولو كانت تاكيد لحبك ليها 

وانها بتملا دنيتك وانك مش تقدر تستغني عنها

علي الاقل تلعب بديلك وهي مبسوطة هههههههههه

شغال يا رامي شو*


----------



## ميرنا (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *لا تخافي ياميرنا هااتغاظي اكيد *
> *وهاتتفرسي كدة من الحب اللي هايشر*


 
*لو اتغظت وده مش ممكن ابقى افكر *

*سيبك يبنى مفيش بعد العزوبيه الواحد نايم براحته قايم براحته مفيش حد فى رقبتى ولا يستفزنى ولا مسئوله منه *


----------



## ميرنا (18 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوي يا رامي*
> 
> *فعلا البنات كائنات رقيقة جدا ومحتاجة من الراجل الاهتمام او حتي كلمة *
> 
> ...


 
*العيب على اللى فهمك نظام البنات هقول ايه* :t32:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوي يا رامي
> فعلا البنات كائنات رقيقة جدا ومحتاجة من الراجل الاهتمام او حتي كلمة
> وهي هتقدرها جامد
> يعني نظام هتاخد اضعاف اللي تديهولها بكلمة واحدة ولو بسيطة ولو كانت تاكيد لحبك ليها
> ...




شكلك مش بتاع لعب بديل خالص  :smil12: 

مرسيي ليك يارامى ربنا يخلينى لمصر والامه العربيه والدول الاوروبيه  اميــــــــــن   :smil12:


----------



## Coptic Man (18 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> شكلك مش بتاع لعب بديل خالص  :smil12:



*طبعاااااا

انا ملاك :smil12: 

بس بحب امشي اموري :t33: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوي يا رامي*
> 
> *فعلا البنات كائنات رقيقة جدا ومحتاجة من الراجل الاهتمام او حتي كلمة *
> 
> ...


 
*قسم قسم يابني وسمعني كمان *
*هو دة الشغل ولا بلاش*
*بس اقتنع انها لو حست انكلو بتلعب بديلك في ااقرب فرصة للغدا هايتحطلك فية سم يامعلم *


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *لو اتغظت وده مش ممكن ابقى افكر *
> 
> *سيبك يبنى مفيش بعد العزوبيه الواحد نايم براحته قايم براحته مفيش حد فى رقبتى ولا يستفزنى ولا مسئوله منه *


 
*مش تخافي اكيد هاتتغاظي :beee:  وبعدين بجد مهما كانت العزوبية حلوة برضة فية حاجة كبيرة ناقصة  صدقيني *


----------



## ميرنا (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*مفتكرش انى فيها جات ناقصه كتير عيش حر تموت مستور  *:754rn:


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههه *
*طيب مين قالك مش هاتعيشي حرة *
*هاتعيشي برضة حرة*


----------



## Coptic Man (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *العيب على اللى فهمك نظام البنات هقول ايه* :t32:



*سوري مش كنت اخدت بالي لمشاركتك

قصدك مين بقي باللي فهمني نظام البنات ؟؟*


----------



## Coptic Man (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *قسم قسم يابني وسمعني كمان *
> *هو دة الشغل ولا بلاش*
> *بس اقتنع انها لو حست انكلو بتلعب بديلك في ااقرب فرصة للغدا هايتحطلك فية سم يامعلم *



*هو انا اقدر اكل حاجة من غير مراتي حبيبتي

ولو مش اكلت معايا اشك بقي :smil12: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *هو انا اقدر اكل حاجة من غير مراتي حبيبتي*
> 
> *ولو مش اكلت معايا اشك بقي :smil12: *


 
مش تخاف ياكوبتيك فية طرق تانية غير السم يابني مش هايغلبوا


----------



## girl_in_jesus (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*ده اقل واجب عندنا *


----------



## Coptic Man (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*طبعا علشان انتوا شريرين*


----------



## ميريت (19 سبتمبر 2006)

يا جدعان اي ست لها مفتحها والراجل الشاطر الي يعرف يوصل للمفتاح دا
هيخليها زي الخاتم في صباعه هيعيش سعيد جدا
لانها هتريحه جدا
بس هو بس يوصل للمفتاح
بس ربنا يكون في عونه مش بيتعب نفسه ويدور عليه
هو كل همه انه يفكر يجيب فلوس ازاي
عشان هي تحل عنه من طلبات الفلوس
ربنا يكون في عونه بجد


----------



## artamisss (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*اخرتها ياميريت بقت ربنا  يكون فى عونهم  واحنا لاء  اخص 

ده احنا اللى مهريين اكتر منهم  ده احنا لينا حق تمن هديه فى الشهر  وخروجه كل اسبوغ *


----------



## ميرنا (19 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> يا جدعان اي ست لها مفتحها والراجل الشاطر الي يعرف يوصل للمفتاح دا
> هيخليها زي الخاتم في صباعه هيعيش سعيد جدا
> لانها هتريحه جدا
> بس هو بس يوصل للمفتاح
> ...


 
*ينهار نداله يا ميريت :ranting: *

*حددى موقفك دلوقت مع مين ولا على مين :t32:*


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> يا جدعان اي ست لها مفتحها والراجل الشاطر الي يعرف يوصل للمفتاح دا
> هيخليها زي الخاتم في صباعه هيعيش سعيد جدا
> لانها هتريحه جدا
> بس هو بس يوصل للمفتاح
> ...


 
عليكي نور ربنا يكملك بعقلك يابنتي والله انتي كلامك مية مية


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> *اخرتها ياميريت بقت ربنا يكون فى عونهم واحنا لاء اخص *
> 
> *ده احنا اللى مهريين اكتر منهم ده احنا لينا حق تمن هديه فى الشهر وخروجه كل اسبوغ *


 

*ياحول الله هاعيط هاعيط كفاية ياديانا مش قادر خالص *
*انتو ليكم خروجة مرتين في الاسبوع مرة اية بس بجد والله *


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ينهار نداله يا ميريت :ranting: *
> 
> *حددى موقفك دلوقت مع مين ولا على مين :t32:*


 
اية ياميرنا البت مع الحق الله


----------



## artamisss (19 سبتمبر 2006)

* ياااااااااااااااااااااااااسلام  ايوة ياخويا  اقعدوا طمعونا  كده علشان  نجوزوكو وفى الاخر ولا بتخرجونا من عتبه باب الشقه غير للسوووووووق


بلا نيله ده لينا الجنه  *


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * ياااااااااااااااااااااااااسلام ايوة ياخويا اقعدوا طمعونا كده علشان نجوزوكو وفى الاخر ولا بتخرجونا من عتبه باب الشقه غير للسوووووووق*
> 
> 
> *بلا نيله ده لينا الجنه *


 
يابنتي زي مابنقول مش كل الستات بنقول برضة مش كل الرجاله


----------

